# Gaggia New Baby 06 fault



## Benjeeman (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi everyone, new to the forum. I just bought a second hand Gaggia Baby, which was sold as faulty, so I have no complaints there, but the fault sounds thoroughly fixable to me so I though I would see if anyone had seen the same thing before.

Basically, when the machine is turned on from cold, you can turn the pump on as if to make water come through the group head, however it doesn't. You can hear the pump working, and if you turn the steam wand on the water gushes out the steam wand, so I don't think the problem is with the pump.

anyway, after about 20 - 30 mins, there is a click sound, and then water will come out the group head just fine, and from that point the machine will work perfectly.

Does this sound like a thermostat issue maybe, or maybe a valve issue?

Hoping for some expert advice!

Regards

Ben


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi ben, sounds like your solenoid valve coil is faulty, when you first press the coffee button can you hear a click, if not it is faulty. it could be worth stripping the valve and cleaning it. if that dont work you will have to replace. the valve is on the rear of the boiler, it has a blac box coil on it. Good look. Regards Mark


----------



## Benjeeman (Jan 15, 2010)

Many Thanks Mark. I shall take a look this evening.

Regards

Ben


----------



## Benjeeman (Jan 15, 2010)

Incidently, if I did have to replace it, where could I source one from in this country (uk). I've seen online parts shops in the states, but the shipping costs to get things over here are pretty prohibitive ($48 in one case for something that would fit in a jiffy bag!) .

Thanks

Ben


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi ben, if you do require a replacement i can sort you one out, regards


----------



## Benjeeman (Jan 15, 2010)

Ok, so I pulled apart an old gaggia classic I had in the loft that hasn't worked for years (thermal fuse keeps blowing - thermostat issue?), and took the solanoid and coil out of that as it looked like it would fit on the boiler in the gaggia baby, and lo and behold it did, the machine now works fine!

I'm not sure if what I have done is ok, or if it will cause damage to the machine in the medium to long term, so I am tempted to take you up on your offer Mark. can you send me a quote for the part.

Whilst I'm at it I may try and repair the classic I pulled apart, so could you also quote me for a steam and coffee thermostat and thermal fuse for a classic as well if you have those parts.

Thanks again for all your help, I'm made up that I don't have to wait 30 mins for a coffee now!

Regards

Ben


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, the larger solenoid will do no harm, its the size of outlet on small solenoid that causes the problems, the classic problem sounds more thermostat related, once the thermal fuse goes it needs replacing, it cant reset itself, regards


----------

